# Picture of your setup



## Leonis (Apr 23, 2002)

As the person who first started this topic in (the internet) history I think I should do the same thing here again 


Here's mine


----------



## themacko (Apr 23, 2002)

http://homepage.mac.com/themacko/pics/digihub.jpg


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 23, 2002)

http://homepage.mac.com/nkuvu/PhotoAlbum2.html


----------



## oscar (Apr 23, 2002)

here it is


----------



## Cord Meyer (Apr 23, 2002)

Here's mine


----------



## Claus Lundholm (Apr 25, 2002)

And here is my small setup at my old place!


\ Lundholm


----------



## hazmat (Apr 26, 2002)

Well unfortunately all I have to take shots quickly is my Canon ZR10.  Stills at least inside here come out REALLY grainy.  I guess not enough light.  I like living in a cave anyway.  But here it is, FWIW.


----------



## bobw (Apr 26, 2002)

Here's my little corner


----------



## ulrik (Apr 27, 2002)

My current main workplace, including my TiBook 550, my Quicksilver 867, my Compaq Celeron 1300 (running RedHat Linux 7.2 at the moment...no Windows for me), my Epson Perfections 1250 scanner and 1290 printer, and the Wacom A4 table normally resting on my knees when I use it...


----------



## kitty (Apr 27, 2002)

here is mine. http://www.miss-kitty.de/workspaces/files/kitty/desk.jpg 

by the way: i'd love to get some of your pictures for my site: http://www.miss-kitty.de/workspaces/index.htm - i need more macs


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 27, 2002)

I guess I went a bit overboard, but I used my Cannon PowerShot G1's Panorama feature to make a full 360° view of my computer room.

Here it is both as a JPEG and as a QuickTime VR. 

(The cannon sofware that came with the G1 stiches pictures and outputs the QT VR's... unfortuantely the software is Classic only.)

Please don't tell me the place is a mess. I already know that.

You can't really see all of this, but I've got my PeeCee and my Mac (G4 867) to the right of my desk. On the desk are my PC monitor and my Apple 17 flat panel. I have the PC monitor hooked up to a sqitch so that I can use it as a 2nd monitor on my Mac. (I have th TwinView video card.)

Other stuff siting to the left of my comupter is a VCR (I'm working to convert some old home movies to QuickTime) and my audio receiver that I use for my Mac's audio output. (Great for iTunes.)

Burried in various places are a few firewire drives, my DSL modem and hub... Oh yeah, and a USB floppy I don't use much since I got my new digital camera. (The old one was a Sony Mavica that used floppies.)


----------



## spookyfusion (May 1, 2002)

here is my setup - if you can handle the nuclear explosion coming in thru the window. 
tommy i love your colors in the house!
uhh... http://www.coe.uncc.edu/~caseven/lexmac.jpg


----------



## voice- (May 2, 2002)

OK, here it is. More specs in my sig..

http://homepage.mac.com/the27thvoice/.Pictures/Macz/Powermac.jpg
http://homepage.mac.com/the27thvoice/.Pictures/Macz/iMacLCD.jpg
http://homepage.mac.com/the27thvoice/.Pictures/Macz/iMacCRT.jpg


----------



## Sogni (May 2, 2002)

A bit outdated but this WAS my studio:
http://homepage.mac.com/tormente/studio/

I have changed office within the same building/company (my own studio/company within my friend's company), and now my studio is half there (office) and half at home (mostly my Mac). 

I'm patiently waiting for a desk to be delivered but it's taking oh so *much* longer than I thought... but hey it's free so I can't say anything!


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 2, 2002)

http://homepage.mac.com/fallenone3/messyassdesk.jpg

hehe...

hell yeah!


----------



## TommyWillB (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spookyfusion _
> *...tommy i love your colors in the house!...*


Thanks, but the rooms you are looking at are just plain old beige and gray.

If you want to see color, you should see the outside of the house which is a funny plum color. The fact that the neighbor hates it makes me really love it.


----------



## Sogni (May 8, 2002)

My studio half way home...
I am _STILL_ waiting for a desk to be delivered, and for me to finish vacating my other computer that is currently my office workstation - and getting another computer setup as my workstation there. 

Ignore the dinky little monitor on the right, I'll be bringing the 19" from the office too.


----------



## ERICBRIAN2002 (May 9, 2002)

Heres mine hope you like it :')


----------



## TheAppleDoctor (May 9, 2002)

Here's a link to mine:
The Apple Doctor's Setup

Hope you like it... I do


----------



## Sogni (May 9, 2002)

voice-,
I was wondering the same thing - then I noticed his other album link :

http://homepage.mac.com/cjford2/PhotoAlbum2.html

That's a bit of doctoring and I'm not sure if I want to start cutting things up in my precious Graphite tower... but two CD-Rom sized drives  is oh so VERY tempting!


----------



## TheAppleDoctor (May 9, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments! It _was_ a little scary putting the MotoTool to it for the first cut... after that, it was hard to stop <<where's that insane laughter coming from?>>.    

For a complete blow-by-blow, you can go here:

http://www.macfora.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2429

They make you sign up to view images... I lost _that_ argument (I'm a mod there), but it's free and they're a friendly bunch... flame wars not allowed!

To repeat a warning I posted elsewhere about this hack: Cooling the upper drive seems to be a small issue, but one that is present. I am occasionally getting write errors, especially at higher speed... but that could also be due to cheap media (I don't get errors writing to Apple DVDs, just to audio CDs) or my habit of unmounting the SuperDrive and sticking it in an external case from time to time.


----------



## Lazzo (May 9, 2002)

The Appledoctor fills me with fear - I was nervous enough installing an extra hard drive.

That aside, some of the photos here show PCs in various states of dismemberment. I've noticed that in offices, too; the PCs have had saws taken them to mount boards sticking out of the cases, huge holes cut in the top for fan vents, cases held together with string (and in one case chewing gum to prevent a CD tray springing open unexpectedly when not in use)... 

Yet in 14 years Mac use I've only seen ONE pizza Mac with a slightly ill-fitting case. We Mac users get what we want straight off the shelf, or what? HA!


----------



## Sogni (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lazzo _
> *The Appledoctor fills me with fear - I was nervous enough installing an extra hard drive.
> 
> That aside, some of the photos here show PCs in various states of dismemberment. I've noticed that in offices, too; the PCs have had saws taken them to mount boards sticking out of the cases, huge holes cut in the top for fan vents, cases held together with string (and in one case chewing gum to prevent a CD tray springing open unexpectedly when not in use)...
> ...



Oh yeah? Wanna bet? Go to my studio page :
http://homepage.mac.com/tormente/studio/
(new pictures for those of you who have seen it before)
Scroll down to about half the page, and look at the 2nd pic after the "My Office now... (what's left)" heading. 

But those are because I'm trying to fix them!


----------



## dixonbm (May 10, 2002)

So many of you have such wonderful setups.  Hopefully after I get a job I can add to my current setup, maybe a Powerbook G4.  I was also thinking of setting up a 6500 as an MP3 server or linux box.  Any thoughts?

-Dixon

http://homepage.mac.com/briandixon/setup.jpg 

Sorry its so dark.  One of my lights is out.  

400 mhz G4 AGP 512mb ram
30Gig OSX
20Gig OS9 and MP3s.  
ViewSonic E790 19'' inch
imation superdrive
zip250 w/ firewire attachment
Epson Stylus Color 740i
Epron Perfection 636U scanner
Keyspan IR Remote
Kensington Mouse in a box Optical Pro
Que Fire CDRW 16X12X24
Palm m125

Taken with First generation Sony Mavica


----------



## dillerX (May 12, 2002)

Small Version 

Large Version


----------



## dillerX (May 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *
> 
> I like your taste in Background pictures. You wouldn't happen to have an "Extra Extra Large" version, would ya?   *



Here are some



> *Weren't there some issues with the iSub and OS X?
> 
> Are they all worked out now?
> 
> ...



I have never had any problems with the iSub....weird. 
Yes, You invest this much, battery back-up & protection is a must.


----------



## dillerX (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bossa nova _
> *
> 
> Me Too! Who is the brunette who's back end looks so sweet. She kinda looks like Cindy Crawford. *



Find my pics here.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 13, 2002)

well, you've all seen the disaster area I called my set-up when i was at school... now that i'm home again, here's an updated picture...

Home Setup 

Not shown: 
sony cybershot p30 (used to take picture)
more speakers
me, being pissed off, because i went from a college T1 connection to AOL dialup  Home Setup


----------



## ulrik (May 17, 2002)

so finally I rearranged my whole workplace since space became short...here's how it looks now...


----------



## dtmdoc (May 23, 2002)

i apologize for the poor quality of the image... i had to do this ghetto.

i dont have a digital camera so i took a freeze image from my
analog camcorder and converted it using iMovie and formac
studio.


----------



## telarium (May 28, 2002)

I have a dedicated page...
--
http://homepage.mac.com/branmuffon/PhotoAlbum1.html
--

Here's the setup (left to right):

- 733 MHz Digital Audio G4, 2x60 Gig IBM Drivezzz, 1.5 Gigs 'o ram, Nvidia GeForce 2MX, Superdrive, FCP3, 10.1, Wireless Kensington Turbo Mouse Pro, Airport Card
- Boston Acoustics Speakers w/ Sub; probably the best speakers around
- Apple 17'' CRT
- Ti-82 and Ti-86; for fast calculations and non-currency conversions
- Nokia 8260 w/ AT&T Digital One Rate
- 14'' Crappiest-monitor-ever; "AAMAZING TECHNOLOGIES CORP." Do they still exist? 
- 300 MHz Gateway PII, 8.4 Gig IBM Drive, 17.2 Gig Western Digital, 392 Megs 'o ram, GeForce 2 DVI-out capable Hercules 3D Prohphet II 32 Megs 'o ram, Borrowed DVD-rom, Broken 52x Cd-rom, Windows XP
- 1.4 GHz 'Little bro' AMD Athalon, 60 Gig IBM Drive, 512 Megs 'o PC2100 ram, Nvidia GeForce 2 64 Megs 'o ram, No monitor, No operating system
- Epson 777
- 933 MHz PIII T22 Thinkpad, 40 Gig IBM Drive, 256 Megs 'o ram, crappy video card for 3D, dvd-rom drive, Windows XP, HP Wireless PCMCIA card for 802.11b wireless network
- Sony so-flat-you'd-swear-it-curved-inward 21'' Trinitron screen for the
- 1.4 GHz 'Big bro' AMD Athalon, 60 Gig IBM Drive, 1 Gig 'o PC2100 ram, Nvidia GeForce 2 GTS, 24x burner, dvd-rom drive, Windows 98 and SBLive! with
- Klipsch Promedia 4.1 THX Certified speakers 
- Television 1: National channels (every channel plus most major local tv networks) via Satellite; Television 2: International channels (most major international channels, primarily for French TV5, BBC, various German and Japanese news organizations, the occassional rugby or football game); Sega Dreamcast 
- Krispy Kreme doughnuts, they speak for themselves.

--Not shown/Running:--
- Canon Elura 2MC mini-DV Camcorder, for video and shots.
- Linksys 5 Port 10/100 Hub
- Linksys Wireless Router w/ 802.11b capabilities to laptop and Mac Airport
- 300 MHz Celeraon HP, 8 Gig Drive, 64 Megs 'o ram, intergrated Intel video card, cd-rom drive, FreeBSD (Darwin), no dedicated monitor
- 900 MHz telephone w/ caller ID
- SWBell 1.5Mbps/128Kbps DSL 
- Various Apache Servers
- Quicktime Streaming Server w/, thus far, internal MPEG-4 and MP3 streaming
- 800 MHz iMac running in an undisclosed location w/ Remote desktop enabled
- A large air-conditioner
- TFC, a must
- Counterstrike, another must
- Castle Wolfenstein, decent

--Wishlist:-- (probably buys in the next year)
- Total gigabit ethernet capabilities
- 802.11a capabilities
- XBox w/ Halo and PS2 for Tony Hawk 3 and Bond
- T1
- 2.4 GHz telephone
- 3G Cellphone
- 2 XServes to broadcast separate but simultaneous MPEG-4 streams and MP3 streams and, somewhere in the jumble, run a live broadcast server
- Iridium Phone for Global Mobile communications
- A video projector of some sort
- A larger air-conditioner
- 2.53 GHz Intel w/ 533 MHz FSB mofo, god it's fast.
- Satellite internet for backup purposes 

What am I missing? - I think I could pretty much run the government in an emergency, lol. 

Brad

-edit-in, and a 10 GB iPod!


----------



## dricci (Jun 3, 2002)

http://homepage.mac.com/dricci9998/PhotoAlbum2.html


----------



## ksv (Jun 4, 2002)

No one beats this


----------



## MacWiz (Jun 4, 2002)

Here is my room, Or otherwise called Dragons lair...

http://homepage.mac.com/megarav/News/PhotoAlbum6.html

quote:

"Only idiots need order, true geniouses master mess"

I think this quote is very good!!!!


----------



## ksv (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *
> 
> Dude! Get some new hardware! LOL Kidding!
> ...



Oh, and here's my G4, couldn't live without it


----------



## Winblows (Jun 6, 2002)

the setup im envious of


----------



## Chibi15 (Jun 10, 2002)

and here is my setup  

*click*


----------



## cidion (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok.

this is my room.
I forgot some things.

Canon Powershot G2
Canon Elura 2MC Video camera
Nokia Cell phone.


----------



## mfhaque (Jun 13, 2002)

here's a pic of my desk at work


----------



## Sogni (Jun 14, 2002)

Wasn't this thread sticky? 
Anyway...

My setup keeps changing little by little, and with a desk that I saw that I MUST HAVE, things will be changing even more (if I can get the money to buy it in time for my operation).

Here's my current setup (1st link) and screenshots (2nd link) if anyone is interested. 

http://homepage.mac.com/tormente/


----------



## Ricky (Jun 20, 2002)

My setup at work...

http://www.anim8.biz/office/imac.jpg  - My old iMac, as a graphics workstation.
http://www.anim8.biz/office/g3tower.jpg  - My support tech computer, which I have fully integrated into the PC network.

And just for kicks...
http://www.anim8.biz/office/view.jpg  - The view out the window of my office.


----------



## level9 (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chibi15 _
> *and here is my setup
> 
> click *


I just measured,your mouse pad is .03 degrees off being straight...you might want to fix it.


----------



## Chibi15 (Jun 29, 2002)

*Updated*

Here is a picture of my setup as of today, working on some Art ^-^

*click*


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Jul 2, 2002)

My summer setup! Unfortunately the left monitor won't come back to school with me, but I guess i'll manage. What's missing is the second half of my new Photo820, which replaced the 740i I literally blew up the other day (accidently), my que! fire, and some more speakers. Yay! 

http://homepage.mac.com/fallenone3/summersetup.jpg

also, here's a particularly scary picture of the same setup!

http://homepage.mac.com/fallenone3/scarysetup.jpg


----------



## Sighter (Jul 3, 2002)

I just love my new desk..


----------



## Sighter (Jul 3, 2002)

I am really happy about mine because I just paid it $200.00 Can
Although the leg is really fragile, I broke it when I moved a few months ago
Its a really good second monitor but I wouldnt use it as a main.
a little blurry, the sharpness is really far from the one of my CPD-G200 Sony.

Bottom Line:
- Seems like a stable monitor
- Sharpness is not that great
- Color Accuracy is good
- Nice refresh
- Perfect for Games
- Leg is fragile
- I wouldnt have paid more than the $200.00 Can I paid

-Sighter


----------



## karavite (Jul 15, 2002)

Okay boys and girls, here is what total impulsiveness, fiscal irresponsibility (though not as bad as Wall Street these days) and a deep seated desire to be the Captian Kirk of your very own bridge will get you:

My Command Center 

Some of the details:

First, the "foundation" - the Ikea "Jerker" desk with every single attachment they offer - this was the coolest computer desk I could find and it was something like $400 with all the shelf units - I am running way over the weight limit, but it seems steady so far. Also, if you buy one, just don't drop it on your toe in the parking lot like I did - took my toe nail two months to grow back!

Second, for my own "foundation," please note the Herman Miller Aeron chair - favorite of non-productive dotcom offices from NYC to SF, displayed in the Museum of Modern Art in NYC and Captian Kirk and Picard did not sit in a finer chair. $650 online and worth every penny.

The computer - 
G4 - 450, 512 MB RAM, 2 20 GB drives, 2 Rage 128 Orion video cards (I am due for a new Mac - this one is my 8th)

2 each 19" Hitachi Superscan 776 monitors for a two screen set up I will never give up - once you have gone dual monitors, you just can't go back.

OS's
4 partitions - 2 OS X, 1 Classic and 1 Suse Linux for PPC 7.3

Audio -
Lexicon "Alex" digital effects processor, and Alesis Micor Limiter all routed through a Tascam PortaStudio 424 mk II 4 track cassette recorder I use as a mixer. All of this ends up in two Tannoy PBM 6.5 studio monitors - a little dated, but with fine seperation and bass.

Networking - 
Comcast cable modem with near T1 speeds and a Linksys router.

Input/Output Devices -
Epson 740i printer
Iomega CD-RW
Toshiba Allegretto M4 digital camera
2-1 Midi Translator 
Alesis QS6.1 synthesizer
Logitech cordless mouse (with right button and scroll wheel)
Macally USB keyboard
Belkin 4 - 1 USB hub
Palm VX
Headset mic and headphone for use with IBM ViaVoice - it really works!

Misc:
Meade 8" f6 newtonian reflector telescope with 100 pound, steady as a rock "Research Grade" german equatorial mount (1.5 inch stainless steel shafts and real bearings), 3" f15 guide scope and 3" finder. Jim's Mobile Electric focuser and slow motion control on both RA and declination axis - I once had it hooked to a up PC for auto guiding - but not now. It may be big and hard to move around, but optically this baby kicks butt on any 8" Schmidt Cassegrain and gives 10" a run for their money! This baby cost over $4000 new in 1985 - I got it used and good as new for $1000! Some day I will build a little dome for it.
V-Tech cordless phone base (use Palm OS to dial it)
Sharp UX P100 fax (use Palm OS to dial it)
Garmin GPS III+ GPS

Oh yea, an IBM Thinkpad T21 (owned by my work)


----------



## Dime5150 (Jul 21, 2002)

Will change soon when I move for college but here is what it looks like now.

Picture taken with Canon Powershot A20.

And yes I used CD's as coasters.. but only bad burns and AOL promo discs 


Click Here 


The pic is home.jpg

=Dime5150


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Jul 21, 2002)

you got 4 macs? Im jealous.


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Jul 21, 2002)

cant resist a chance to talk about my mac. 

this pic is somewhat outdated, but you get the idea... I now have a cable modem to the left, and a cdrw to the right of the monitor. 

Sawtooth, 450mhz G4, OS 10.1.5, 384 ram, 50 gig hd. 

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/powermacg4_450/images/fullsystem.jpg


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Jul 21, 2002)

forgot to mention, the 19" viewsonic ps790 monitor. its nice, but... would LOVE to have a flat screen someday perhaps?


----------



## dtmdoc (Jul 22, 2002)

just bought an ibook 700 today from my new nearby
apple store!!!!

picture coming soon


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Jul 26, 2002)

just got a digital camera (finally), so... ive updated my pic.... this is what I have right now. 

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/powermacg4_450/images/fullsystem.jpg


----------



## bubbajim (Jul 26, 2002)

Here's my setup.

I consists of:

main mac (sig below)
work laptop-- Dell C600 700mhz
main PC-- Self built 1.5ghz running WinXP pro
server PC-- Dell Optiplex GX1 450mhz
server Mac-- Powermac 9600/367

The servers and the main pc run off a usb KVM switch.

My setup here


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Jul 26, 2002)

sorry, got to ask... with such a great mac, why the pee cee's? 

i mean, the macs can do what the pc's can and more. ???


----------



## bubbajim (Jul 26, 2002)

That is true... unfortunately a lot of companies out there do not think like us.  In order to survive out in the business world one must know Windows.

Sad but true  (Metallica said it well).

My main pc has a lot of my DJ work on it and is my recording station.  My PC server is a test server that I blow out and reformat several times a month.  The mac server is a test server to mess around with.

I use my G4 the most, that is why it's not on the KVM switch.  The second reason would be so that I can watch TV from the PC while I cruise the forums here on my mac


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Jul 27, 2002)

My Current Setup 

PowerMac G4 800
OS X 10.1.5
1.5GB RAM
Superdrive
two 40GB IBM Deskstars
GeForce4 Ti
Apple Pro Speakers
Apple 17" flat planel
Wacom graphire
Epson C80 inkjet

Sun Ultra 10
440MHz UltraSparc IIi
Solaris 8
512MB ECC RAM
32x CD-ROM
Creator3D Video
Two 9GB IDEs
External 18Gb UltraSCSI 10,000 RPM
21" Sun Trinitron CRT

Home built AMD Athlon XP 1500+
Windows XP Pro
512MB DDR
two 40GB ATA100 HDs
one 60GB ATA100 HD
USB ZIP100
12X DVD-ROM
32x10x24x CD-RW
GeForce4 Ti
Intel nic
SoundBlaster Live!
Altec Lansing 5.1 speakers 
HPLaserjet 5P
Canon N670U scanner
MS Office Keyboard
Ms Sidewinder Forcefeedback
19" Samsung 955DF Flat CRT

I'll be updating my Sun to a more current model, like a Sun Blade.


----------



## wiz (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chibi15 _
> *Updated
> 
> Here is a picture of my setup as of today, working on some Art ^-^
> ...




no kidding  PERFECT


----------



## WoLF (Jul 29, 2002)




----------



## Trip (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WoLF _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Time for one of those "out of the blue" questions but: does that iMac by chance come with Firewire? 

You guys are lucky to have setups like that, don't ever forget how lucky you are or I'll have to come over to your houses and show you.


----------



## dave17lax (Jul 31, 2002)

> Wishlist...
> -XBox w/ Halo and PS2 for Tony Hawk 3 and Bond



Try xbox only, friend.

http://www.xbox.com/tonyhawk3/default.htm?cs_catalog=cat%2dus 

http://www.xbox.com/007agentunderfire/default.htm?cs_catalog=cat%2dus


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave17lax _
> *
> 
> Try xbox only, friend.
> ...



I have one of these and honestly don't know what all the hype is about.  It's decent, but nothing extraordinary.


----------



## dave17lax (Jul 31, 2002)

mmm i'd say that the hype is about halo. tony hawk is good, but bond is just another game (sux). i was just pointing out that you could just go with one system.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave17lax _
> *mmm i'd say that the hype is about halo. tony hawk is good, but bond is just another game (sux). i was just pointing out that you could just go with one system. *



I have Halo, Dead or Alive 3, etc..  Like I said decent, but nothing mindbending from what came before.  I wouldn't consider a game console an alternative though.


----------



## twyg (Aug 3, 2002)

Well, back to desktops... 

Twyg's Desk


----------



## Leonis (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twyg _
> *Well, back to desktops...
> 
> Twyg's Desk *



BEIGE KEYBOARD?????!

OH MY GOD!


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Aug 7, 2002)

heres mine:






3 19" monitors and 1 21" monitor plus a 35" tv all hooked to my G4 

more at http://forums.dubr.com/Photos/G4/


----------



## karavite (Aug 7, 2002)

Fahrvergnuugen

You are the master of multiple displays! Now my I feel inadequate with 2 19" monitors.

Can I ask you a question? I am planning on buying a dual head video card (ATI 8500 or 9000) to run my two VGA monitors - and the customer service rep at ATI seemed to think using a AGP and PCI card (for more than 2 monitors) might be tricky. Any advice to help clear this up?


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 7, 2002)

Fahrvergnuugen, that's just plain greedy 

Now let's see you concentrating on playing five different levels of the same action game all at the same time!


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Aug 7, 2002)

karavite:
it works like a dream. I have two PCI ATI Cards [1 radeon and 1 rage pro] and 1 AGP Radeon. Both radeons are dual head, so in theory I could have 5 monitors and 1 [or maybe 2] TVs.

With the dual head cards, you can get a digital to VGA converter so you can run two VGA monitors off of one card.

In the days of 10.0, there were problems when you mixed nvidia and ATI cards but I think that has been resolved.


----------



## dave17lax (Aug 7, 2002)

hmm Fahrvergnuugen i have the same chair as you.  it looks just the same as my ikea chair.


----------



## karavite (Aug 8, 2002)

Dave17lax - you bring up a great resource - IKEA! I found the coolest computer desk there - the "Jerker" (whatever that means). It has a variety of shelves  and extensions that can be added and arranged and it was very reasonably priced.


----------



## themacko (Aug 8, 2002)

Well I just got my new eMac setup today and snapped a photo.  It's a really sweet machine, I'm quite pleased!

http://homepage.mac.com/scottmackey/photo/IMG_0019.jpg


----------



## karavite (Aug 8, 2002)

the macko - you are one clean person! 

I like your computer and the clear keyboard.


----------



## Sogni (Aug 8, 2002)

*themacko*, let us (me) know how you like the eMac...

I've need a Mac BADLY at my new job and I can't afford a PowerBook (and just feel the iBook does not have enough power or screen size for my needs), so I was contemplating on one of the i/eMacs.

On the bright side - we might be getting an xServe! We're comparing Servers and xServe is coming up on top! YES! 

If that happens - I will most defenatly need a Mac! heh


----------



## dtmdoc (Aug 11, 2002)

im pretty stoked... im gettin an iPod on Wednesday!!!!
WOOHOO 

even though its the 5 gb version, im still lookin forward
to gettin it


----------



## Ricky (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *Well I just got my new eMac setup today and snapped a photo.  It's a really sweet machine, I'm quite pleased!
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/scottmackey/photo/IMG_0019.jpg *


Looks all space-agey, except for the desk


----------



## WoLF (Aug 13, 2002)

trip, yes, it has Firewire....

iPod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




iMac G3/500MHz setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blue cold cathode in the iMac 





Heh Heh. I took the cathode out of the iMac and I'm going to be putting it in the PC case. 

Also, for the iMac, I may swap out translucent blueberry casing on the iMac at home (in the picture) with the indigo casing on the iMac at the office.


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 18, 2002)

Apple are still using the Charcoal font in the iPod? Looks quite strange these days, I'd have thought they'd use Lucida Grande to match the Mac.


----------



## crash (Aug 26, 2002)

just got my "desk" this morning.

and yes, it IS an old door. but hey, it works. and it's huge.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crash _
> *just got my "desk" this morning.
> 
> and yes, it IS an old door. but hey, it works. and it's huge. *



Let it be known that back when I had a couple of Amiga 2000s, late 80s,  my neighbor remodeled his house and threw out a door I used as a desk.  It served me well.


----------



## paracord (Aug 27, 2002)

A few folding particleboard conference tables work fine for me.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Aug 27, 2002)

I see a lot of users with systems on the floor and other peripherals.  Don't know about anyone else, but I like everything on the desktop if possible.  Picture of new setup coming soon.  Waiting to buy a digital camera or camcorder first.


----------



## ulrik (Aug 27, 2002)

I finally made my dream come true: a three display setup for my quicksilver (I love the Radon 7000 PCI) consisting of a Cinema Display and two 17'' Displays (though the left display is shared with the SGI VW 540 which will get it's own SGI1600W soon)

All my systems stand on the floor since I don't have enough room on my desk


----------



## ulrik (Aug 27, 2002)

..and finally the "oven" array


----------



## dtmdoc (Aug 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *..and finally the "oven" array *



christ!!!

a nice layout


----------



## ulrik (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanx 

But I have to admit I have problems to dispatch the heat the Onyx produces, that's why I am getting a new air conditioning system for my apartment soon.

Then, hopefully, I can bring my Onyx2 back home, at the moment, I can't bear working on it in my room...it just gets too damn hot...


----------



## THEMACER (Aug 28, 2002)

Here it is. Let me know how you guys like it. Its perfect just for me.


----------



## themacko (Aug 31, 2002)

pretty sweet, macer.  what's the thing that's on top of your computer case?


----------



## dave17lax (Sep 1, 2002)

yeah, and who's purse is that?


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Sep 1, 2002)

Just snapped a pic of my new dual.  Wish I had a DV camera.


----------



## Sogni (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Oscar Castillo _
> *Just snapped a pic of my new dual.  Wish I had a DV camera. *



Nice! 
I originally thought the "chrome" was actually a brushed metal when I saw it on Apple's site... it wasn't until we recieved our Dual 1Ghz for the office that I realized it was a mirror/chrome finish.... nice! 

I'm trying to get a pic of it, but the office is so full of PCs and so messy that the Mac does not look right between all that mess.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *
> 
> Nice!
> ...




I think everyone that didn't like it at first thought it was brushed aluminum.  Even so I think even brushed aluminum wouldn't look bad either.  I didn't like it at first, but when I brought it home and set it up it actually looked better on the desk than my QuickSilver did.  Even when the QuickSilver first came out, I looked at my Graphite and thought perhaps the QuickSilver was a bit too plain looking in the front.  But it looked streamlined after I got use to it and I ended up upgrading to a QS 800.
When the ChromeSilvers came out it just didn't look right to me, but take a look for yourself in this comparison shot.  I like the ChromeSilver.


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Sep 1, 2002)




----------



## dave17lax (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Oscar Castillo _
> *
> 
> 
> When the ChromeSilvers came out it just didn't look right to me, but take a look for yourself in this comparison shot.  I like the ChromeSilver. *


hmm, good comparison. i do like the new ones afterall.


----------



## Sogni (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave17lax _
> *
> hmm, good comparison. i do like the new ones afterall. *



Yeah - me too! And being an old muscle car nut - I love it's quad "hood scoops" (air vents) - and yes folks they DO grab air, they are NOT just for decoration as others thought (I think even Steve Jobs himself said they where decoration?), I can DEFENATLY feel air movement.


----------



## dave17lax (Sep 1, 2002)

i always loved my powerbase's (mac clone) wide scoop at the bottom. you could suck up ants with that thing, and it looked sweet.


----------



## MooDog (Sep 4, 2002)

I just took this pic for someone and then I was glancing threw here and saw this so ill upload it 

Chrom is in the mail  but as it stands basicly: G4 dual 500 (10.2), 4u P4 Dual 1.6 (Redhat), P3 800 (FreeBSD), loads of memory and even more Drive space, Digital Audio System, Axis Video Servers, 2 19" Viewsonic LCD's , Oh i dunno I could do this all night.... but heres a pic. Its a little dark, i wanted to keep the natural light that his here so this pic truley represents my enviroment..

www.nemoweb.net/images/computer.jpg






www.nemoweb.net (my dogs website,lol )


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Sep 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MooDog _
> *I just took this pic for someone and then I was glancing threw here and saw this so ill upload it
> 
> Chrom is in the mail  but as it stands basicly: G4 dual 500 (10.2), 4u P4 Dual 1.6 (Redhat), P3 800 (FreeBSD), loads of memory and even more Drive space, Digital Audio System, Axis Video Servers, 2 19" Viewsonic LCD's , Oh i dunno I could do this all night.... but heres a pic. Its a little dark, i wanted to keep the natural light that his here so this pic truley represents my enviroment..
> *



Get some light on the front of that desk so we can see what the source of all those leds are.


----------



## MooDog (Sep 5, 2002)

as per request...lol

http://www.nemoweb.net/images/lightslol.jpg

top to bottom.
Digi001
Patch Bay for all audio
Axis Video Servers and a Dazzle box
Tascam DA-30
APC multi Unit Control
4u P4
2u P3 

to the right is my Dual 500 G4 

Random things like hubs, etc.... are mounted under the desk. ill be going through the wall soon 

Im thinking Of expanding the rack to the right and mounting my macs when i get my new one. who knows.....lol im running out of organized room. lmao


----------



## Sogni (Sep 9, 2002)

New Pictures of my setup  at home - and at my new office (please excuse the PCs )

(also new screen shots here)


----------



## THEMACER (Sep 9, 2002)

wait?????


----------



## ulrik (Sep 9, 2002)

so what?

two posibilities:

1) Photoshopped (it is already running, you know)

2) some kind of Timbuktu Pro/remote administration tool

nothing fancy

edited: if you read closely, it is posibility 2)


----------



## Sogni (Sep 9, 2002)

Sorry - I guess I need to explain...

No, pictures are NOT photoshoped (well, I did resize them and prep them in Photoshop and removed the name of the server, but nothing was added).

ulrik's second guess is right. It's a remote control app called Tiimbuktu (with the server name erased).

The PC version is buggy as hell tho so I won't be doing remote control of the OSX Server for much longer once the demo expires.


----------



## swizcore (Sep 12, 2002)

http://homepage.mac.com/swizcore/PhotoAlbum2.html

A little sequence from start to finish of unpack and setup. Love those days!!!


----------



## Sogni (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swizcore _
> *http://homepage.mac.com/swizcore/PhotoAlbum2.html
> 
> A little sequence from start to finish of unpack and setup. Love those days!!! *



Hey swizcore, you are making me think that you love your Mac almost as much as I love mine (including the one I administer at the office) - but nah - that can't be! You can't be as nuts as I am, or can you? LOL


----------



## swizcore (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *
> 
> Hey swizcore, you are making me think that you love your Mac almost as much as I love mine (including the one I administer at the office) - but nah - that can't be! You can't be as nuts as I am, or can you? LOL  *



OH I am SOOOO Mac-Evangelistic, my friends and family think I am crazy. So yeah, I think we're both rocking the same boat .


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swizcore _
> *http://homepage.mac.com/swizcore/PhotoAlbum2.html
> 
> A little sequence from start to finish of unpack and setup. Love those days!!! *



Will you please get the tower off the floor.  It's not a $50 dollar Antec case.
I don't even treat my PC that way.


----------



## swizcore (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Oscar Castillo _
> *
> 
> Will you please get the tower off the floor.  It's not a $50 dollar Antec case.
> I don't even treat my PC that way. *



I promise, it's now on its own little platform. I upgraded its stance just after power-on.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *
> 
> Hey swizcore, you are making me think that you love your Mac almost as much as I love mine (including the one I administer at the office) - but nah - that can't be! You can't be as nuts as I am, or can you? LOL  *



How in the hell can you work with that monitor all the way up there and to the left?  My neck would be killing me.


----------



## swizcore (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Oscar Castillo _
> *
> 
> Will you please get the tower off the floor.  It's not a $50 dollar Antec case.
> I don't even treat my PC that way. *



Here's a horrible pic (need to get a real digital camera) of the towers new stance. yes, it's "roof" is removable.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swizcore _
> *
> 
> Here's a horrible pic (need to get a real digital camera) of the towers new stance. yes, it's "roof" is removable. *



You need a digital camera?  I desperately need one too.  The pics on my webpage below have been taken with my Hi-8 Camcorder connected to a Dazzle-DVC80 to m PC via USB.  I works, but it's not DV.  
Although I find it a bit hard to justify the cost of a decent still camera when DV camcorders are close to the same price, slightly higher in some cases..


----------



## swizcore (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Oscar Castillo _
> *
> 
> You need a digital camera?  I desperately need one too.  The pics on my webpage below have been taken with my Hi-8 Camcorder connected to a Dazzle-DVC80 to m PC via USB.  I works, but it's not DV.
> Although I find it a bit hard to justify the cost of a decent still camera when DV camcorders are close to the same price, slightly higher in some cases.. *



Yeah, my Sony DV cam does a great job for DV but the still images it takes are very lackluster if lighting is anything other than optimal. Theres always Christmas though.


----------



## Sogni (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Oscar Castillo _
> *
> 
> How in the hell can you work with that monitor all the way up there and to the left?  My neck would be killing me. *



Who me? 

I actually sit towards the left of the desk so I'm aligned to the monitor itself. It is a bit high but my point of view actually lands near the center of the monitor so I'm not really looking up either (altho I know it would be best for the POV to land a bit higher towards the top of the monitor).

I just feel it's a little too far for the rez I like working in actually... but then again I think I'm going blind! blah! 

I actually now have the printer in between both "towers" and have put a 15" PC monitor on the other tower for a PC I brought home... but it's still not in use as I haven't answered my own question "What operating system?"


----------



## Sogni (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swizcore _
> *
> 
> OH I am SOOOO Mac-Evangelistic, my friends and family think I am crazy. So yeah, I think we're both rocking the same boat . *



LOL
Same problem here! 

One of my friends wife almost went into shock when I was talking Mac with her husband... "but I thought you where a PC guy", we both look at her and her husband goes "Where have you been for over a year???" LOL 

Oh the stories I have... hmmm... maybe I'll write them on my site?


----------



## Sogni (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swizcore _
> *
> 
> Yeah, my Sony DV cam does a great job for DV but the still images it takes are very lackluster if lighting is anything other than optimal. Theres always Christmas though. *



I thought the same thing myself...
A friend loaned me his DV cam (cheap) and I thought it was so cool to stop a high-action shot and capture the frame (my RC Truck jumping the face of a wall!!!), then I got my Digital Still Camera (Low-end by today's standars, 1.3 Megapixel), now I think I musta been crazy for thinking the DV cam was better at taking stills! 

For capturing a still of something high-action there is no beating a DV camera tho, but it's quality defenatly is not as good as a real still digital camera (unless someone came out with something earth-shattering in the past 6 months).


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *
> 
> I thought the same thing myself...
> ...



It's my understanding that DV cams now come with a dual-mode, moving and still capture.  Can't recall the model read about, but i think it's a feature many are starting to adapt too.  I'll have to look into it further.


----------



## swizcore (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Oscar Castillo _
> *
> 
> It's my understanding that DV cams now come with a dual-mode, moving and still capture.  Can't recall the model read about, but i think it's a feature many are starting to adapt too.  I'll have to look into it further. *



Kind-of related but, my friend who runs his own design studio in LA went on a trip to Japan to pitch some TV thing to Sony and while there they gave him a "gift". Its this awesome little device which looks like a cross between a Canon XL1 and a digital camera ( its quite small) except it has a Quicktime logo on it and it records something like 10 minute movies and saves them as Quicktime clips on the fly. I'll ask to be sure about the duration but man is that little thing COOL!


----------



## boi (Sep 18, 2002)

Dual 867


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Sep 18, 2002)

My iBook

http://veeman.home.attbi.com/ibook.jpg


----------



## hazmat (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boi _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Who cares what's in the Mac.  What's in the bottle?


----------



## paracord (Sep 20, 2002)

> Who cares what's in the Mac. What's in the bottle?


I'm guessing lithium?


----------



## dave17lax (Sep 20, 2002)

my guess is _"riddlin"_


----------



## plastic (Sep 24, 2002)

MY studio setup. Running an earlier single 867 for ProTools.


----------



## kommakazi (Sep 24, 2002)

Went a little overboard with the pictures, but it was fun. See it here in my nice generic iPhoto-generated web-page:
http://www.idcnet.com/~amadeus/setup/index.html

All taken with my FujiFilm FinePix 4700.


----------



## Anim8r (Sep 25, 2002)

OK, here we go...

http://www.sesdesign.com/myOffice.jpg

My current setup. I left out the Titanium laptop and the Dell notebrick.

Forgot to post the stats

Dual 1 Ghz G4 Quicksilver 
2 Gb RAM
150 GB HD
Used for most everything and Maya

Dual 500 Mhz G4
512 MB RAM
200 Gb HD
Editing workstation

Boxx Dual Athlon 1.8 Ghz
2 GB Ram
80 GB HD
Maya

Athlon 1.1 Ghz
1 GB Ram
50 Gb HD
Some FX work and compositing

Quicksilver and Boxx share Apple Cinema display and the editor and other PC share a 21" CRT. 1 keyboard mouse and monitor at each station thanks to KVM switches.


----------



## dave17lax (Sep 26, 2002)

geek!


----------



## kommakazi (Sep 26, 2002)

Who?


----------



## Lazzo (Sep 26, 2002)

Dr Who, that's who


----------



## kommakazi (Sep 27, 2002)

huh?


----------



## Lazzo (Sep 27, 2002)

Ahem...

Sorry, don't worry about it. Let's just say it was a bit of a late night, early morning, aaaargh!

(Dr Who was the best programme the BBC ever made)

Back to the thread...


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Sep 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lazzo _
> *Ahem...
> 
> (Dr Who was the best programme the BBC ever made)*



God help the BBC!


----------



## OmegaMan (Sep 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anim8r _
> *OK, here we go...
> 
> Forgot to post the stats
> ...



Wait a min....how can the dp 1ghz have 2gigs of ram?  Thought it went up to 1.5gb?  I hve the  G4 little booklet (yes....beside my 933qs tower.  *l*)....that doesn't look like the new towers.....


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Sep 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OmegaMan _
> *
> 
> Wait a min....how can the dp 1ghz have 2gigs of ram?  Thought it went up to 1.5gb?  I hve the  G4 little booklet (yes....beside my 933qs tower.  *l*)....that doesn't look like the new towers..... *



Maybe he's counting the swapfile.


----------



## Anim8r (Sep 28, 2002)

Sorry... you are right.
3x512 = 1.5 GB

Drunk with the sheer power! Bwahahaha


----------



## OmegaMan (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anim8r _
> *Sorry... you are right.
> 3x512 = 1.5 GB
> 
> Drunk with the sheer power! Bwahahaha *



Power corrupts...and to save your soul....I will grudgenly take one of your 512mb sticks.


----------



## lucasraggers (Oct 23, 2002)

- iBook 500 Mhz Combo, 640 ram
- Alcatel Speettouch Home
- Zip
- SanDisk
- Digital Ixus 2.1
- Epson Stylus C60
- Ericsson t65
- Siemens Gigaset 3000
- Sennheiser HDR 30


----------



## Lazzo (Oct 23, 2002)

So clean. I assume you intend to work at this desk.

You wait - as work grows, you will be knee deep in paper, post-it notes, beadcrumbs, bits of old pork pie crust (usually buried in the keyboard), tea and coffee stains, reels of tape, ink splatters, chewed-up pens, paper clips, CD coasters, cabling, old Mac magazines, _pages_ torn out of old Mac magazines, dog-eared software manuals, numerous other bits of crud and, in my case, old cigar butts, beer bottles and eternal late nights!

Not to mention cleaning the spit off the monitor every couple of months


----------



## Trip (Nov 3, 2002)

lol @ lazzo...

...that really makes me want to change my computer room into a home office, I wonder If I can do that.


----------



## bobw (Nov 3, 2002)

My little office clutter.

http://homepage.mac.com/maktek/PhotoAlbum11.html


----------



## Anim8r (Nov 4, 2002)

Bob, you need to move that hub  so it lies flat. Data can sometime slip out from around the ports if you have it tilted like that.

Same thing that can happen when you drop a CD from higher than 4 feet.


----------



## Lazzo (Nov 4, 2002)

I thought you had to keep CDs level so the data doesn't slide off? Of course, one could always heat-seal it in with a coffee mug.


----------



## Anim8r (Nov 4, 2002)

Actually, the data on a cd is inserted onto the foil between sheets of plastic by tiny monkeys, so it can't really "slide off"... but if you look closely you can see that the foil is still exposed all around the edge. I have tried sealing it with clear nail polish, airplane glue and sealing wax. Nothing really worked although with the glue I felt kinda weird for a while and the nail polish did have my fingers looking oh-so fab!
Damn poor engineering if you ask me!


----------



## Lazzo (Nov 4, 2002)

Try stapling it all round the edge. That makes 'em slide better on desks too!

Edit: I just tried that. It works! No data slid out. By the way, anyone want to buy a QuickShrapnel G4?


----------



## bobw (Nov 4, 2002)

Anim8r

Noticed the data was leaking from the hub, so I used silicone to seal it up


----------



## Lazzo (Nov 4, 2002)

Oh, now you're just being silly!


----------



## lucasraggers (Nov 4, 2002)

Noticed two things while reading this succesful thread
1 the mess people live in,
2 Paid .Mac account isn't very popular.


----------



## Lazzo (Nov 4, 2002)

Ah, but my messy office is less of a mess than .Mac.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 4, 2002)




----------

